# Galician: el año de la pera



## jonquiliser

Hola:

agora estiven a pensar se ia ser millor poñer o thread aquí ou coma antes no outro foro... Enfin, aquí vai. O outro día estivemos a pensar un amigo meu mais eu nalgunha expresión equivalente á castelá "el año de la pera"/"el año del pun". O ano da pera supoño que non é  mais ¿hai algunha semellante? Graciñas por me axudaredes


----------



## Breogan

jonquiliser said:


> Hola:
> 
> agora estiven a pensar se ia ser millor poñer o thread aquí ou coma antes no outro foro... Enfin, aquí vai. O outro día estivemos a pensar un amigo meu mais eu nalgunha expresión equivalente á castelá "el año de la pera"/"el año del pun". O ano da pera supoño que non é  mais ¿hai algunha semellante? Graciñas por me axudaredes



Ola, jonquiliser!

Se me dis o significado desa expresión, pódocha atopar en galego. 
Que é _"el año de la pera"/"el año del pun"_ exactamente? Non teño escoitado tal cousa en castelán.


----------



## jonquiliser

Boas tardes 

Pois pensaba que "el año de la pera" era das expresións comúns en España, tal vez non o seja, mais quere dicir que algo é xa moi vello, dun pasado remoto; "estos ordenadores son del año de la pera", "tengo un diccionario del año de la pera" (isto é certo, o meu dicionario de galego é moi vello, e foi falando del que tratei de buscar un equivalente galego da expresión ). "El año del pun" non sei se hai moita xente que o di, pode ser que só algunhas persoas o di. 

Se se te ocorre algo ou atopas algo semellante, estupendo


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

*El año del pun *no lo he oído en mi vida. Creo que te refieres al *año catapum *o *catapún*, que es eso, hace muchos años en lenguaje coloquial.
*El año de la pera *sí se oye bastante aunque cuando lo escribiste sin el contexto me costó coger el sentido.
Yo digo también *Este diccionario es del año de la Narda*. 
Lo digo como frase hecha sin saber exactamente el significado. Supongo que Narda se refiere a una tal Bernarda que también se usa para otras expresiones.


----------



## jonquiliser

Jeje, será entonces que lo del pun no es usado más que por cuatro gatitos; según he entendido, todo viene de una señora marileña, y parece que a algunos se les ha pegado... 

Y sí, es cierto, siempre es difícil entender sin contexto, debería haber puesto ejemplos ya al principio (supongo que hay una regla del foro que lo exige... ay madre ) ¡Gracias por mencionar eso del año de la Narda!

Edit: ya vi que habías puesto una interpretación del porqué de la Nardilla  Graciñas


----------



## parrocho88

jonquiliser said:


> Hola:
> 
> agora estiven a pensar se ia ser millor poñer o thread aquí ou coma antes no outro foro... Enfin, aquí vai. O outro día estivemos a pensar un amigo meu mais eu nalgunha expresión equivalente á castelá "el año de la pera"/"el año del pun". O ano da pera supoño que non é  mais ¿hai algunha semellante? Graciñas por me axudaredes


 
Hola: ademais de "no ano da pera", que o teño oído máis dunha vez, tamén acostúmase a dicir que "xa choveu dende aquela" co significado de "vai xa moito tempo que pasou"
Tamén está "o ano de Mari-Castaña" ou "vaiche boa a feira" co significado de "hai moito tempo"


----------



## Breogan

jonquiliser said:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Pois pensaba que "el año de la pera" era das expresións comúns en España, tal vez non o seja, mais quere dicir que algo é xa moi vello, dun pasado remoto; "estos ordenadores son del año de la pera", "tengo un diccionario del año de la pera" (isto é certo, o meu dicionario de galego é moi vello, e foi falando del que tratei de buscar un equivalente galego da expresión ). "El año del pun" non sei se hai moita xente que o di, pode ser que só algunhas persoas o di.
> 
> Se se te ocorre algo ou atopas algo semellante, estupendo



Pois se tan vella é a cousa que se perdeu a memória da súa orixe, podes dicir que é "_do tempo dos mouros_". 

Saúdos, jonquiliser.


----------



## jonquiliser

Breogan said:


> Pois se tan vella é a cousa que se perdeu a memória da súa orixe, podes dicir que é "_do tempo dos mouros_".
> 
> Saúdos, jonquiliser.


 
Moitas graciñas! Neste caso case non hai memorias dos tempos das orixes do dicionario, así que vai ben con esta expresión  

Saudiños palá 



parrocho88 said:


> Hola: ademais de "no ano da pera", que o teño oído máis dunha vez, tamén acostúmase a dicir que "xa choveu dende aquela" co significado de "vai xa moito tempo que pasou"
> Tamén está "o ano de Mari-Castaña" ou "vaiche boa a feira" co significado de "hai moito tempo"


 
¿Do ano da pera! ¿Non será un castelanismo? Busquei en Gúgel, mais non apareceu nada. (En todo caso, supoño que non é das cousas que se adoitan escribir por alí na rede )

As outras son moi simpáticas (e moi galegas ) (ainda que teño dificuldade para as aplicar nun contexto como "X é [del año de la pera]"). Máis así queda moi ben: 

- Xa deixache-los estudos hai tempo, ¿non?
- Xa choveu dende aquela, hein.

  (¿e está ben dito?)


----------



## parrocho88

-¿hai moito que casou Pedro?
-Si oh, vaiche boa a feira que está casado.

-¿Lembras as nosas tardes de praia cando eramos cativos?
-Si, xa choveu dende aquela

-Esta bicicleta e do ano (ou do tempo) de Mari Castaña

(outra que lembrei agora):
-Onde vai que Xoan deixou de traballar.


----------



## Breogan

jonquiliser said:


> Moitas graciñas! Neste caso case non hai memorias dos tempos das orixes do dicionario, así que vai ben con esta expresión
> 
> Saudiños palá



 





> ¿Do ano da pera! ¿Non será un castelanismo? Busquei en Gúgel, mais non apareceu nada. (En todo caso, supoño que non é das cousas que se adoitan escribir por alí na rede )


Si, a expresión non é galega; "ser del año de la pera", "ser del año del catapún", "ser del tiempo de maricastaña" son castelás.



> As outras son moi simpáticas (e moi galegas ) (ainda que teño dificuldade para as aplicar nun contexto como "X é [del año de la pera]").


Non é que sexan moi ou pouco galegas, hai expresións galegas e outras que non o son: traducíronse do castelán e iso é todo.




> Máis así queda moi ben:
> 
> - Xa deixache-los estudos hai tempo, ¿non?
> - Xa choveu dende aquela, hein.
> 
> (¿e está ben dito?)


Si, están ben as dúas, tamén podes dicir:

- _Onde vai que_ deixache-los estudos.
- _Onde vai_ dende aquela.

Saúdos.


----------



## jonquiliser

Guai  Graciñas aos dous 



Breogan said:


> Non é que sexan moi ou pouco galegas, hai expresións galegas e outras que non o son: traducíronse do castelán e iso é todo.


 
Si, certo, mais estábame referindo máis ó contido, que soan moi tipiquiñas(sobre todo iso de "xa choveu dende aquela")


----------



## Breogan

jonquiliser said:


> Guai  Graciñas aos dous
> 
> 
> 
> Si, certo, mais estábame referindo máis ó contido, que soan moi tipiquiñas(sobre todo iso de "xa choveu dende aquela")




Ah, xa vexo, linte mal daquela. 

Pois un biquiño e deica outra!


----------

